# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Calcul de l'heure

## Stufou

Bonjour, 

J'ai cre un formulaire et je doit calculer la diffrence de temps entre deux heures. Je m'explique (pour l'instant mes champs sont en dcimal double)
startTime = 8,00 et endTime = 9,00 qui = 1. Ok. Le problme est que si les heures sont ex. 8,15 et 9,00 en fesant entTime - startTime ca me donne 0,85(tout  fait normal). J'aimerais que ca m'affiche 0,45 et ainsi de suite pour pouvoir avoir le total des heures exacte compils. 

Y aurait'il aussi des calculs avec la formule Date ex. 8:00 ? Je sais aussi qu'on peut faire quelque chose avec 0:15 minute = 0,25, mais j'ai aucune ide de la formule.

Quelqu'un aurait une ide ?

Merci beaucoup.

----------


## virgul

Salut et bienvenue,

Il ne me semble qu'il n'aie pas pas de "solution simple" a ton problme.

Tu devras obligatoirement coder cette fonction soit en Vbscript, jscript, C# ou VB.Net. 

++

Thierry

----------


## Stufou

C'est bien ce que je pensais. 
Merci beaucoup.

----------


## Stufou

Bonjour,

J'aimerais calculer la valeur de deux champs en Jscript, mais 
je ne sais pas comment faire une assosiation de ces champs.
Je suis en infopath 2003.

Premier champ : startTime
Deuxime champ : endTime
Troisme champ : daysHours

J'aimerais avoir endTime - starTime = daysHours en Jscript
Merci.

----------


## virgul

Si tu veux le faire en Jscript, le but est de transformer tes heures en minutes et ainsi pouvoir faire la diffrence.

Mais sinon je t'ai trouv un tuto (en anglais) pour raliser ceci sans code comme tu le voulais au dbut:

http://blogs.msdn.com/infopath/archi...hout-code.aspx


++

Thierry

----------


## Stufou

C'est exactement a ! Je te remercie beaucoup.

Phil

----------


## Stufou

Bonjour,

Mon problme est rsolu grace au lien que tu ma fourni ! Encore un gros merci. Les lignes de code sont parfaites pour un calcul de l'heure dans Infopath et ce sans aucune programation script. 
Merci.

----------

